# I done It again



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is beginning to be a good month. Have been finding a few older S&Ws. Yesterday I scored
a Model 41 Target Auto. Not rare but scarce and pricy. Ran into a deal on one and couldn't 
pass it up. The 41 is a top shelf competition pistol, the last of the true American made target
guns. This gun will probably go in keeper pile. Had to let a 29-2 go to finance it but I had a 
few to spare.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a beauty for sure. 
Have you shot it yet? 
IMO, one of the best( if not 'the' best) shooting rimfire pistols ever made. 
Hope yours lives up to its reputation.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Haven't shot it yet, hope to this week end. Have to get some target ammo. Shooting Hi Speed in
41s is a no no. Springs are set up for target loads. I had a 41 bought new back in early 70s. I was
in target pistol mode. As far as new guns at the time the 41 & Browning Medalist were top US made pistols. The Colts and Hi Standards weren't as good out of the box. I tended to like the
41 because of bulk, the Medalist was strickly a carry case range gun. I shot squirrel with 41 and
carried it in holster. Got a wild hair back then and went whole hog on Pre 64 Win 70s and sold and
traded the target pistols off.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Haven't shot it yet, hope to this week end. Have to get some target ammo. Shooting Hi Speed in
41s is a no no. Springs are set up for target loads. I had a 41 bought new back in early 70s. I was
in target pistol mode. As far as new guns at the time the 41 & Browning Medalist were top US made pistols. The Colts and Hi Standards weren't as good out of the box. I tended to like the
41 because of bulk, the Medalist was strickly a carry case range gun. I shot squirrel with 41 and
carried it in holster. Got a wild hair back then and went whole hog on Pre 64 Win 70s and sold and
traded the target pistols off.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been partial to Browning Buckmark, but, I've never shot a 41.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Browning Medalist is a different animal that Buckmarks. They were Olympic class pistols made from
milled steel. The Buckmarks are nice guns but not in that class. Browning came up with Buck Mark
series to compete price wise with Ruger. With Hi-Standard and Colt gone there is really no US made
target pistols of this level , new. I'm a S&W nut but their new 22 Victor is a poor design. They are
trying to get a piece of 22 auto market, but have failed. Colt tried the same thing with their Cadet
series, another flop. The last decent 22 S&W made was 422-622 series, but they were just good
field pistols. I'm just clearing out some S&Ws that I don't shoot because of collector value or ones
I just don't shoot. In fact I just sold my 422s this week. (422 in Pic )


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd clear out those piece of crap 25's. They aint worth nothing.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea Dovan, afraid Im going to be caught with those 25s when the S&W bubble breaks! Now focused
on a 32/20 HE/ 5th model Target, M53 22Jet and a 5" or 6" M27-2. Not to say I won't pick up a 
stray here and there. I herd there are two kids of people in this world, those who have M25s and
those who don't.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Im gonna have to go shoot that 32/20 S/W...been in the safe far too long..


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You're going to love shooting it. I bought mine 20 years ago. It spoils you.


----------

